# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Тест по векторам

## Veronika

Интересно проверить этот тест на качество:

http://www.psy8.ru/tests/vectors

Поэтому лично мне было бы очень любопытно увидеть результаты постоянных участников форума. Хотя бы 3 ведущих вектора.

----------


## Aare

Какую полезную информаци даёт этот тест?

----------


## Veronika

Что движет человеком: http://www.yburlan.ru/biblioteka/o_glavnom/8_vektorov

----------


## Aare

Красный, коричневый, синий.

Какую пользу этот тест может дать тому, кто проводит тест, и тому, кто его проходит?

----------


## Veronika

Без изучения описания векторов - никакой  :Wink:

----------


## Aare

> Без изучения описания векторов - никакой


 Нет, не уклоняйся от ответа) Вот собрал человек эту информацию об испытуемом. Он как-то сможет на него теперь влиять?)

----------


## Veronika

> Нет, не уклоняйся от ответа) Вот собрал человек эту информацию об испытуемом. Он как-то сможет на него теперь влиять?)


 Конечно же)
подробная карта базовых реакций, потребностей, формата понимания-выражения в общении, психосоматика итд

----------


## Aare

Ну ладно. Хотя по мне так, тест примерно уровня " На какой факультет в Хогвартсе вас определит шляпа"))

----------


## Veronika

> Ну ладно. Хотя по мне так, тест примерно уровня " На какой факультет в Хогвартсе вас определит шляпа"))


 ну, это твоя обычная реакция)

----------


## Aare

> ну, это твоя обычная реакция)


 Ну как сказать. Тест на факультеты Хогвартса тоже дает информацию о базовых реакциях, потребностях, формате понимания-выражения в общении, психосоматике и тд))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Скиньте ссылку на публикацию этой системы в научном рецензируемом журнале, я почитаю и выскажусь. Даже кандидата наук не дают без публикаций, по определению.

----------


## trypo

когда человек вытаскивает себя из болота собственными усилиями -
на мой взгляд это достаточно авторитетно.
вероника вытаскивала.
не идеальна , конечно , но и дурного не посоветует.
я - могу , она - вряд ли.
проблема вероники на форуме , по-видимому , в недостаточной харизматичности.

----------


## Veronika

> Скиньте ссылку на публикацию этой системы в научном рецензируемом журнале, я почитаю и выскажусь. Даже кандидата наук не дают без публикаций, по определению.


 повторюсь: "нам очень важен ваш звонок", а также тот факт, что их нет в ваших научных журналах)

----------


## Veronika

> проблема вероники на форуме , по-видимому , в недостаточной харизматичности.


 боже, что делать)

нет, не в этом дело. Как сказал один посетитель соседнего форума: "психолог должен быть самодостаточным". Не ценится бесплатное, то что легко досталось, нельзя самому приходить к пациенту. Классика. Это развращает людей.

----------


## trypo

> боже, что делать)
> 
> нет, не в этом дело.


 не спорь со знающими людьми ))
отвечая на вопрос , что делать -
харизматичность , на мой взгляд , есть драматическая откровенность.

дерзай , если хочешь перемен  :Smile:

----------


## Veronika

> отвечая на вопрос , что делать - харизматичность , на мой взгляд , есть драматическая откровенность.
> дерзай , если хочешь перемен


 О да, перемен я очень хочу) к несчастью оказалось, что для изучения маркетинга мне понадобится приблизительно столько же времени, как и для психотерапии. Фактически же в форуме уже давно необходимости нет. как практик, я уже себя ощущаю очень уверенно.

Драматическая откровенность в моем случае возможна только если служит конкретной цели...
А детям нужны игрушки - это факт)

----------


## trypo

> А детям нужны игрушки - это факт)


 меня такая характеристика себя не смущает.
мироточие фатализма течет в моих венах.

----------


## Veronika

> меня такая характеристика себя не смущает.
> мироточие фатализма течет в моих венах.


 это универсальное положение, а не личная характеристика)

----------


## trypo

- ты мне веришь ?
- я верю людям
- ура , ты мне веришь 
-.. "это универсальное положение, а не личная характеристика)"

это называется , технично съехать с темы.

----------


## Veronika

> - ты мне веришь ?
> - я верю людям
> - ура , ты мне веришь 
> -.. "это универсальное положение, а не личная характеристика)"
> 
> это называется , технично съехать с темы.


 если вы мне выше пишете "*всем* не хватает харизмы", то я и отвечаю с общих позиций. А в уме у меня характеристики подросткового уровня личности при  этом, если что.
Если же харизматического драматизма не хватает лично вам, но вы вуалируете личный запрос общественной потребностью, тогда, несомненно, вы примете ответ на свой счет))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> вообще о чем говорить с тем, кто судит про объем информации _заочно_?


 Ну на нет и суда нет
Почему же заочно? У меня есть факт - у данной псих.школы нет статей в рецензируемых журналах.

----------


## Veronika

> Ну на нет и суда нет
> Почему же заочно? У меня есть факт - у данной псих.школы нет статей в рецензируемых журналах.


 заочно означает, что вы не знаете что внутри)

----------


## trypo

> если вы мне выше пишете "*всем* не хватает харизмы", то я и отвечаю с общих позиций. А в уме у меня характеристики подросткового уровня личности при  этом, если что.
> Если же харизматического драматизма не хватает лично вам, но вы вуалируете личный запрос общественной потребностью, тогда, несомненно, вы примете ответ на свой счет))


 разве не логично в цитируемом ответе , где цитируюсь именно я , воспринимать его на свой счет?
пусть и ответ затрагивает некую общность лиц , но по факту цитируемости , я логически включаю и себя в состав этой общности лиц.

я не вуалирую личный запрос ,
для меня ты достаточно авторитетна как есть , без дополнительных условий -
я просто выразил свое мнение о причинах твоего невосприятия со стороны других форумчан.

----------


## Veronika

> разве не логично в цитируемом ответе , где цитируюсь именно я , воспринимать его на свой счет?
> пусть и ответ затрагивает некую общность лиц , но по факту цитируемости , я логически включаю и себя в состав этой общности лиц


 логично, если вы предельно уверены в своем совете, буквально считаете его единственно верным и включаете себя в общество)

----------


## Veronika

> Ну на нет и суда нет


 По сравнению с Русланом Еслюком - https://vk.com/topic-9014086_26724762?offset=0 - вы сама деликатность))
Он прямо заявляет, что остановит это мракобесие и надругательство. Не пожалеет живота своего. Обвиняет Бурлана в том, что он лишь популяризатор наживающийся на чужих идеях.

А сколько еще крови прольется...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> заочно означает, что вы не знаете что внутри)


 Не нужно знать что внутри патента на вечный двигатель, чтобы понять что там ложь.

----------


## Veronika

> Не нужно знать что внутри патента на вечный двигатель, чтобы понять что там ложь.


 А причем тут вечный двигатель? Какая связь?)

----------


## Aare

> Все пытаюсь понять: что вы называете словом бред?
> - то, чего лично вы не понимаете?
> - то, что не одобрили ваши авторитеты?
> - то, о чем пишу я?))


 То, что не имеет отношения к заявленному предмету, бессмыслица.

А соционика тебе как? Там все примерно также, как в психологии отверствий же

----------


## Veronika

> То, что не имеет отношения к заявленному предмету, бессмыслица.


 А какой предмет заявлен?)
Что к чему не имеет отношения? По существу, пожалуйста)




> А соционика тебе как?


 Так же. Она работает.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Так же. Она работает.


 А астрология работает?

----------


## Veronika

> А астрология работает?


 само собой)

так причем там вечный двигатель?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> само собой) так причем там вечный двигатель?


 Научный консенсус помещает всё что вы перечисляете в одну и ту же категорию вместе с вечным двигателем. В категорию бреда.

----------


## trypo

господа любители авторитетов,
вы определите понятие "работает" - целевые аудитории , допустимую погрешность ,
а то такие размытые вопросы задаете , какой-то детский лепет.

лобешник тоже работает , но мотолком гзовди завибать спордучнее.

----------


## Veronika

Вот у нас есть антагонисты: кожный вектор и анальный. По 5 часов описания каждого.
Можно их не отличить друг от друга? Невозможно, даже если вы не верите в СВП. К вопросу прикладной пользы. Может возникнуть затруднение только если в одной личности присутствуют оба вектора. Но это бывает не часто.

Кожный

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBKFywV2Urs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBostjyHziw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIVRIMem4Yw
Внешность: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-01bhvA-gg

Анальный

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7T67PEGdck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQkvn2gRSWQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0LAGKwSnHU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA3sVpzzHGA
Внешность: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaLn9ijo1bY

Но я вам больше скажу. Если вам не интересно как люди устроены, если вы не намерены учитывать их особенности, никакая система типирования 300 раз научная вас не удовлетворит  :Smile:

----------


## NEET

Касательно соционики и - отчасти - в защиту Вероники... Эта хрень действительно работает, вот только никому ее не порекомендую, если, конечно, вы не психолог и не склонны к манипулированию  :Smile:  Соционические типы некоторым непонятным образом коррелируют с внешностью, поэтому с опытом может возникнуть такая ситуация: вы видите человека - понимаете на кого из знакомых людей он похож - мгновенно знаете его сильные и слабые стороны и т.п.  Поначалу это интересно, но со временем приходит понимание, что хорошего в этом мало. Вместо того, чтобы воспринимать человека целостно, как нечто загадочное, непонятное, вы сразу видите его в "препарированном" виде, что убивает немалую часть удовольствия от взаимодействия с ним. Так безопаснее - да, но ничуть не интереснее. Соционику хорошо использовать как инструмент познания особенностей своей психики, но, ИМХО, будет лучше сильно в нее не вникать.

----------


## Veronika

> Вместо того, чтобы воспринимать человека целостно, как нечто загадочное, непонятное, вы сразу видите его в "препарированном" виде, что убивает немалую часть удовольствия от взаимодействия с ним.


 И это пройдет на каком-то этапе)
просто вам не хватает впечатлений в жизни.

----------


## NEET

> И это пройдет на каком-то этапе)
> просто вам не хватает впечатлений в жизни.


 Не знаю. Но что хорошего в том, что впечатлений этих становится меньше - особенно в сфере социального взаимодействия?

----------


## Veronika

> Не знаю. Но что хорошего в том, что впечатлений этих становится меньше - особенно в сфере социального взаимодействия?


 ничего хорошего) 
это вопрос настройки и тренированности внимания, а также нехватки свободной энергии...

период когда новая структура осваивается и вылезает на передний план - это период так наз.осознанной компетенции. Потом все переходит в автоматизм и мешать не должно. Если же энергии мало, это сказывается на всем. На качестве впечатлений особенно.

----------


## NEET

> Потом все переходит в автоматизм и мешать не должно.


 Чтобы это действительно целиком и полностью перешло в автоматизм, по-моему, нужно все забыть напрочь. Вообще об этом не думать. В противном случае - стоит только вспомнить, как подсознание услужливо предоставит полный портрет - действительно, полученный безо всякого сознательного участия, вот только от этого не легче.

----------


## Veronika

> Чтобы это действительно целиком и полностью перешло в автоматизм, по-моему, нужно все забыть напрочь. Вообще об этом не думать.


 если мы натренировали ум и внимание в необходимой степени, мы просто переключаем режимы при необходимости. или по желанию. навык, тонус.

----------


## Veronika

*Толкачев* еще, родоначальник. На мой взгляд, будет увлекательнее Бурлана.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9e...lQAG45g/videos

----------

